# Colt's Concealed Carry Officers.



## LARRYSTARLING

Colt Concealed Carry Officers Model MKIV series 80. - 45ACP, features matte stainless steel slide with matte blue aluminum alloy reciver, 7 shot magazine, black contoured Hogue grips, up swept grip safety, light weight perforated trigger. 26 oz's. Mfg 1998 only.

This is an another member of the officers Acp family. I recently purchased this and thought I would share it with you guys..... :smt1099 
















:smt033


----------



## Baldy

*Looking Good..*

:smt119 Your killing me Larry. Really did you hit the Lotto? :smt108 That is one fine looking pistol you have there.:smt023 Good luck.:smt033

Best,Baldy.:smt1099


----------



## LARRYSTARLING

Baldy said:


> :smt119 Your killing me Larry. Really did you hit the Lotto? :smt108 That is one fine looking pistol you have there.:smt023 Good luck.:smt033
> 
> Best,Baldy.:smt1099


Thanks Baldy....I have been collecting Colt's for several years now. I plan on posting a few of them ery week until there all on here.....:smt1099


----------



## tony pasley

She is a sweety.


----------

